# How to advance your violin techniques?



## Zulletastique

Hello guys, I'm quite a newb here. I guess I'd start with the question of how do you guys actually advance your violin techniques ?

Like for example, I can do a vibrato but my teacher told me it's still not constant.
- What should I do or practise to make it a better one ?
Others might include what sort of piece could improve your violin playing !
(like how etudes are essential for pre-professional pianists)

Thank you for your time !


----------



## klemen

I taught vibrato slowly ... press you violin against wall (not too hard) and try to do vibrato slowly and constant. First without bow, than with bow, begin with scales ... and don't stop vibrato till end of the note. It sounds simple, but if you want to do it perfectly it isn't.

Have fun!
Klemen


----------

